# What Is This Thing & What Does It Do



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

This thing, this card reader has been in my desk drawer five years. What's it 
good for?


----------



## kburra (Nov 27, 2019)

A memory *card reader* is used to transfer images from a memory *card* to your computer. ... Upon inserting a memory *card* into its slot, and the card reader is connected to your Computer via USB  images can be transferred from devices such as digital *cameras*, video camcorders and MP3 players.


----------



## drifter (Nov 27, 2019)

@kburra,You mean just stick it in the back of the computer and it will copy pictures, then I could transfer them to anoher computer or vise-versa?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 27, 2019)

I wonder if there is a card already in that reader?
It is 5 yrs old, so perhaps it is an earlier design, than ones I have seen, recently.

If not, usually a card is a separate item, that goes into the device, and then into the reader....but not sure how it works, and I am hoping to learn from explanations, on this thread.


----------



## kburra (Nov 27, 2019)

Drifter, YES take the sim card out of your device, and insert into the reader (Bottom of the reader) and then connect to any USB port on your PC/Laptop, front or back, and will then show pictures on the sim card, from there you can import them all or just select the ones you want. Once on your PC can share transfer to a USB stick, print or whatever. Basically a card reader is just a means of getting photos off  the camera,incidentally, there are ways to achieve the same thing, most cameras these days come with a cable that connects from the camera to the computer, again via a USB port.


----------



## kburra (Nov 27, 2019)

This video will help, not the same Card reader as yours, but the same principal>
Reader demo.


----------



## drifter (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------

